# 5 Most Common Golf Injuries



## honestgolfers (Jul 22, 2017)

Thought this might help


----------



## allingolfpro (Jul 23, 2017)

Awesome thing to know, thanks alot!


----------



## rainorshinegolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. I have had my fair share of back pain and have found that working on strong posture and athletic positions both on and off the golf course have really helped.

Cheers, 
Shawn


----------



## lp734 (Nov 8, 2017)

Glad I'm not the only one who gets neck pain from golf. I should do a better job warming up. I'm no spring chicken anymore hahaha


----------

